# Weather or Not?



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

So since we are all "gung ho" to train, how bad does the weather have to be to stop you from training? Or what is the worst weather you have ever trained in?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Will your dogs work in the rain? Mine say No!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If someone - animal or human - is likely to literally break a leg, our trainer calls it. Otherwise, game on. This recent horrible ice rink of doom has been very annoying for us upper Midwesterners.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I usually stop all training and outdoor activities above 80-85F degrees. When you add a blazing hot sun and ungodly humidity on top of those temperatures, it is just too risky.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rain, snow or whatever, If I'm out there in it they'll happily join me. High heat say 85f or above sessions are shorter as I become miserable, hate summer, glad it's usually short here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if it is just for fun - then you look to being sensible .

if it is training for work -- you better train in all weather -- extremes , wind , rain, snow, dark of night . The only time to call it quits is electrical storms , lightning.
I do believe in the lightning storms the dogs were still required to manage sheep from stampeding , just not so safe for the handler.

You can't have a dog that goes sour and quits when it is unpleasant.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I just got accepted on the local schutzhound facebook page here and they cancel if the weather is bad - i.e. snowing. I don't know if Hakki and I are going to go in that direction but I just wanted to get a "feel" of what it is about.


We are also dealing with abnormal amounts of snow and freezing cold days. I am leaving for work and it is only 1 degree outside. That wouldn't be bad other than the fact I deliver mail for a living and I don't have a route where you just drive up to mail boxes. My route is all community boxes and condo buildings. By the time the weekend comes I just want to stay inside and keep warm.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

melissajancie said:


> I just got accepted on the local schutzhound facebook page here and they cancel if the weather is bad - i.e. snowing. I don't know if Hakki and I are going to go in that direction but I just wanted to get a "feel" of what it is about.
> 
> 
> We are also dealing with abnormal amounts of snow and freezing cold days. I am leaving for work and it is only 1 degree outside. That wouldn't be bad other than the fact I deliver mail for a living and I don't have a route where you just drive up to mail boxes. My route is all community boxes and condo buildings. By the time the weekend comes I just want to stay inside and keep warm.


Oh please send some of the cold and snow here! I am in the northeast and it was in the 70s today and will be in the mid 60s tomorrow.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hubby is retired military and says that he has had enough days of having to work and live outdoors in terrible weather. A little drizzle won't put us off but we won't work in the rain. Or extreme cold for long. And my boy goes very flat in hot weather. 

Guess you can say we are fair weather trainers. But that is fine since we have no illusions of standing on a podium with our dogs, getting huge trophies.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

car2ner said:


> Hubby is retired military and says that he has had enough days of having to work and live outdoors in terrible weather. A little drizzle won't put us off but we won't work in the rain. Or extreme cold for long. And my boy goes very flat in hot weather.
> 
> Guess you can say we are fair weather trainers. But that is fine since we have no illusions of standing on a podium with our dogs, getting huge trophies.




Wait.......they don't give out participation trophies? Ok forget schutzhound....not going to do it :grin2:


I am just a fair weather person all together! I used to laugh at "snowbirds" and now I can't wait to become one!


Love Florida but too hot in the summer. Love Utah but too cold in the winter. Yep......I am going back and forth in about 3 years when I retire. We have a summer cabin here already.....now we just need a winter home in Florida.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

melissajancie said:


> Wait.......they don't give out participation trophies? Ok forget schutzhound....not going to do it :grin2:
> 
> 
> I am just a fair weather person all together! I used to laugh at "snowbirds" and now I can't wait to become one!
> ...


We have a nice travel trailer, and yes, we have taken both our dogs on trips in it. You learn not to trip over them. With family in NH, Atlanta and Dallas and Penn, it is nice to imagine snowbirding for a few years when hubby retires...rent out the house.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I'm training for SAR, so the coldest has been - 4°F, snow, sleet, rain.. And the hottest (which I hate and my dogs too) has been 104°F...the cold I watch their paws and make sure the calories are up so they stay warm... The heat, train by water if possible and watch watch watch for heat related problems...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We train year round, in all elements. But we do call training if the temps are below 20 with winds. If it is above 85 with high humidity we may cancel, or call it a day before the sun heats things up. 
I have trialed in freezing cold, nasty sideways rain and high winds so I am glad that I trained in it before trialing. We also have trained through thunderstorms(lightening will call it though)
I do believe the heat is more dangerous than cold, but either extreme can be hard.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My club trains unless there is a lot of snow on the ground. I, personally, can't deal with temps below 20 anymore. My hands are useless when that cold and thus training becomes counter productive.


----------

